# response to criticism of stay-at-home moms



## Scott (May 22, 2006)

My wife wrote a letter to the editor that was published yesterday in our local paper. It responded to some articles critical of stay-at-home moms and the trend away from feminism. My mother, myself, her job, my angst is one example.

Anyway, my wife (an non-practicing attorney) wrote the following letter that was printed yesterday. In my unbiased opinion it is excellent!


> God-given instinct
> 
> Kimberley Palmer's angst about losing the feminism of her mother's generation, as described in her May 14 commentary ("My mother, myself, her job, my angst") was telling.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CDM (May 22, 2006)

Right on!


----------



## DTK (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> My wife wrote a letter to the editor that was published yesterday in our local paper. It responded to some articles critical of stay-at-home moms and the trend away from feminism.


It's a great example of being salt and light, my own unbiased opinion, of course!

DTK


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (May 22, 2006)

> The joys and benefits I receive from my day-to-day, hour-to-hour, minute-to-minute interaction with my three children is priceless. No paycheck could ever equal it.
> 
> I know my children very well, and that's my privilege and responsibility. I get to see all of their curiosity and joy about discovering life. I get to train them to make appropriate choices, to treat others well and to learn about disappointments.



I love what your wife wrote. Especially the quote above. I can relate well to those feelings. I think, if I'm being honest, that my greatest motivation in my desire to be a stay-at-home homeschooling mother, is just that I can't stand the thought of missing out on knowing my children as well as I do. I can't even imagine going a day and not knowing what my child had for lunch. It really is a privilege that I'm thankful for everyday.


----------

